# 3.2 V6 Lowering springs advice needed



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Right - need some help here.

Picture of my car below looking ready to go off roading. It's an April 2004 3.2 which I'm lead to believe is fitted with pre-face lift springs. As I understand it, the V6s didn't get the facelift springs due to the sump being lower on the car.

I know I've PMd a couple of guys on this matter but does anyone know for sure about what springs my currently standard car is on? Reason being is that I want to put facelift springs on the car and drop it 20mm. 40mm is too low for me as I won't be able to get out of my estate&#8230;!

Comments appreciated...


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

If you want it lower then just fit a set of lowering springs.
Mine is a 2004 *V6*. It's lowered by 25mm on Eibach Pro Springs and has adjustable tie bars.
As the sump is so low there is no way I could use it as an everyday drive if it was any lower.
I still have trouble with the bigger speed bumps and sharp inclines
(but the inclines are made worse by my having the LCR front splitter which lowers the front by at least another) 30mm  
I would love to lose another 15/20mm but it would then be a real nightmare to drive :evil:
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You cant fit facelift springs to your V6 mate they are set and weighted for the turbo the V6 is a lot heavier you can get Eibach springs thay lower about 20mm


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Marcus

See a PM I sent you. I don't believe the V6 springs are pre-face lift. As I've read they were made specifically for the V6 along with dampers. I know Yellow was asking re ride height in another thread for his QS. I compared mine to a measure taken from a QS. His was 106 and 108 mm my V6 was 120mm front and rear; that's from the wheel rim to arch. I therefore believe that the face-lift springs would not go a full 20mm lower... but that's just me theory from research!!!

Someone must know where the V6 sits re ride height and springs...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I lowered mine using just H&R springs (and Forge tie bars) - dropped about 25mm










Made a massive difference to looks and handling! 

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ditto but mine seems a lot lower on the back.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you for the responses so far. I did think that the V6 would have had different front springs at least due to the heavier engine. I presume the H&R and Eibach springs therefore are V6 specifc??? Were the tie-bars a necessity for the drop to sort out camber? I presume this is the purpose they serve?

One question which Marco has brought to the table is that does anyone think that my car is on the 150bhp model springs? Apparently buyers could have specified the 'lesser' cars springs for a more comfortable set up - presumably for comfort in mind.

Steve - your comment - is it lowered or are you saying yours sits lower at back on standard springs?

Would appreciate any more pics of people's V6 either lowered or not so I can compare...

Is the consensus that V6 owners think mine sits a little too high or that it looks OK (by that I mean for OEM springs, and reserving opinion as to whether I should actually get it lowered or not!!!)

Marcus


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yours looks standard.
My springs are supposed to lower 25mm. Front yes, back is more like 35mm. My springs are V6 specific. Camber is at max adjustment using standard settings. I think there maybe some pics in my garage.
steve


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Perhaps the Eibach drop of 25mm is a good solution. Not too pricey either... http://www.eibach-suspension.co.uk/p1332658.htm


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

MrHooky said:


> Perhaps the Eibach drop of 25mm is a good solution. Not too pricey either... http://www.eibach-suspension.co.uk/p1332658.htm


What MrHooky said...and put some spacers on, then (IMO) it'll sit nicer and not look like a 4x4  
John.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have supplied several V6 owners (saj included) with H&R Springs, the feedback has all been good


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone know what the ground clearance would be from the undertray once lowered. That's what is putting me off.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Anyone know what the ground clearance would be from the undertray once lowered. That's what is putting me off.


Never known anyone have problems, Leg lowered his 50mm on coilovers and it was fine


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ive never scraped yet....


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

50mm!!!!!!  Was that a V6! I think I'd be clenching my teeth at every bump!!!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Marco34 said:


> 50mm!!!!!!  *Was that a V6!* I think I'd be clenching my teeth at every bump!!!


*IMO* that would rip the bottom out of my *V6*!!!  
And the LCR splitter wouldn't be on there for more than a day.  
John.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> 50mm!!!!!!  Was that a V6! I think I'd be clenching my teeth at every bump!!!


It was 2006 V6 Manual


----------



## timcullen (Sep 9, 2008)

Lowered 25mm using Eibach springs, tie bars not needed. Wish I had gone lower as I have never had a ground clearance problem.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

timcullen said:


> Lowered 25mm using Eibach springs, tie bars not needed. Wish I had gone lower as I have never had a ground clearance problem.


Space the wheels out, it will look lower


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Jbell - thanks for that. Looks very nice at that height in my opinion. Not too low so as to get grounded anywhere, plus need to account for when my 13 stones get in it too! Like the idea of not having to fork out for tie bars too...

Marcus


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Jbell - thanks for that. Looks very nice at that height in my opinion. Not too low so as to get grounded anywhere, plus need to account for when my 13 stones get in it too! Like the idea of not having to fork out for tie bars too...
> 
> Marcus


Never known a V6 needing tie bars when lowering 25mm

Give me a shout if you want prices on the H&R Springs


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

jbell - what springs would lower 20mm, that would be all I fancy to be honest?

Thanks


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> jbell - what springs would lower 20mm, that would be all I fancy to be honest?
> 
> Thanks


There are none, 25mm is the norm for quattro cars


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Right, someone has kindly photoshopped the pic of my car to lower slightly. Not an exact science, although if I could get this look with the eibach's then think I'd be pleased with the outcome.

I presume people share this view&#8230;?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Right, someone has kindly photoshopped the pic of my car to lower slightly. Not an exact science, although if I could get this look with the eibach's then think I'd be pleased with the outcome.
> 
> I presume people share this view&#8230;?


To get that look you will need Spacers to get the wheels to fill the arches


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> To get that look you will need Spacers to get the wheels to fill the arches


I'm not sure I would need spacers. The person who did the pic literally lowered the body down on to the wheels, he didn't 'pull them out' at all hence I do think that the pic is as close to the look I would get&#8230;


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > To get that look you will need Spacers to get the wheels to fill the arches
> ...


You won't need them BUT you will want them :lol:

My advice is to buy the H&R, they are dearer but there have been several instances of Eibach springs snapping


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

that pic deffo looks as though there are spacers on.
This pic of mine has 20s on the back and none on the front. The car is lowered 25mm all round.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't think you would get that look particularly at the front with a 25mm drop, the arch is just above the tyre in the p'chop and 25mm doesn't do that. 

Charlie


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

To give you a better idea of how yours would look...
An old pic of my *V6* with the original BBS RS2 wheels, lowered and spacers fitted.

*This is how it looks when...
lowered 25mm on Eibach Pro springs and has 15mm front spacers and 20mm rear spacers on it.*

8) Makes me realise just how good an *almost* unmodded TT looks 8) 
John.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen the before and after pics of the car one after the other and it is purely a body drop. Maybe those wheels have a different offset?

The standard look on Gem's does look good.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> The standard look on Gem's does look good.


I agree Marco, so to get that look it suggests we need too go for just the 25mm drop then...

I'm just not so sure about spacers from a mechanical perspective. Aesthetically I agree they can make look better, but not sure I want to induce any sort of potential wheel wobble&#8230;!

Gem - thanks for your pics&#8230;


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> I've seen the before and after pics of the car one after the other and it is purely a body drop. Maybe those wheels have a different offset?
> 
> The standard look on Gem's does look good.


Marco

Your wheels are 7.5x18" ET32, the BBS are 8x18" ET33 so the BBS will fill the arches more BUT both can take spacers to fill the arches


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > The standard look on Gem's does look good.
> ...


As long as you use hubcentric spacers you wont get wheel wobble


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> I'm just not so sure about spacers from a mechanical perspective. Aesthetically I agree they can make look better, but not sure I want to induce any sort of potential wheel wobble&#8230;!


Buy quality Spacers such as H&R, I have supplied over 100 pairs to forum members they are excellent quality (TUV Approved) and I have them on my car.

So long as you fit them properly you won't get any wheel wobble


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

jbell said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just not so sure about spacers from a mechanical perspective. Aesthetically I agree they can make look better, but not sure I want to induce any sort of potential wheel wobble&#8230;!
> ...


I got some H&Rs from JBell, 20mm front and 25mm rear - excellent quality and no wheel wobble whatsoever!

I was sceptical to how much visual difference they would make but they make a huge difference - very happy 

Saj


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

jbell said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just not so sure about spacers from a mechanical perspective. Aesthetically I agree they can make look better, but not sure I want to induce any sort of potential wheel wobble&#8230;!
> ...


Agreed  
I've had H&R spacers on for nearly 3 years on both the BBS RS2 and OEM QS wheels and never had any
wobble/problems at all. Mechanically you'll have no problems and visually it will give a much better
*look/stance *to the *V6*.
IMO lowering and spacers are the perfect match  
John


----------



## jv1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Now come on, do it once and do it properly with these:

http://www.europerformance.co.uk/pages/ ... uct=443599


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

jv1 said:


> Now come on, do it once and do it properly with these:
> 
> http://www.europerformance.co.uk/pages/ ... uct=443599


 :lol: Bargain!!!

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Saj, if you get these i will die, i cant compete with this extravagance.
steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Saj, if you get these i will die, i cant compete with this extavagance.
> steve


They should arrive Monday............ :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No No No you will be the king of bling but hopefully the extra gold will slow you down...   santa pod, join in, i need a V6 there i can skin to show the mods are working...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> No No No you will be the king of bling but hopefully the extra gold will slow you down...   santa pod, join in, i need a V6 there i can skin to show the mods are working...


I've been looking at that thread mate. I am tempted but really need to get back to work in the new year (had most of this year off :lol: ) so may be offshore the time! Will have to see closer to the time.

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We all do time offshore, im an MEICA engineer and my lats stint was on Viking Bravo in the SNS. Im self employed and work when i want to. Im a Tech Field Advisor for Alstom in Holland at the mo so its all good at the mo but i cant believe your going for bling over speed...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> We all do time offshore, im an MEICA engineer and my lats stint was on Viking Bravo in the SNS. Im self employed and work when i want to. Im a Tech Field Advisor for Alstom in Holland at the mo so its all good at the mo but i cant believe your going for bling over speed...


I'm an elec tech, just been picking and choosing jobs lately. I spent last year in Sakhalin so had earned some time off :lol:

Hopefully i'll make Santa pod, I've always fancied it.

Bling over speed? Not quite, just a happy medium (budget allowing!)

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sakhalin, oh my dear.Was offered there and would rather have gone to Yemen. Dont like the camps and prefer to have a bed that was slept in by me only. Im lucky at the mo as im on a day rate and all Xs paid, so i fly home at weekends to see my baby. When i will have to stay for extended periods i will prob drive her over here.
Santa Pod, Santa Pod..... its calling you
Steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Steve, names down for Santa pod!! 

See you then............in my rear view mirror!!! (I wish) :lol:

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ha Ha, was going to say if you were reversing somewhere... :lol: :lol: 
steve


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Right back to the thread and whether my car is fitted with Audi's standard springs or 'higher' less-cost option springs, I've been to this website http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Misc/Audi_ ... sCodes.pdf (good link by the way) and checked the option codes which were printed in my service manual. Haven't listed them all but my car is fitted with:

CT5 alloy wheels 7 1/2J x 18 
L88 suspension range 88 
UC0 rear shock absorption, base version

I'm interested to know whether you other V6 owners have these 'optional equipment codes'. If not then maybe it makes a case for mine being on some bizare super comfy Q7 springs&#8230;!

Jbell - you said my wheels were 8 and not 7.5 although above code suggests the opposite. Perhaps someone has retro fitted the RS2s it's currently wearing. No way of knowing what that CT5 stands for wheel wise unless someone on here (GEM perhaps) knows it had RS2s from standard and has a different code.

Ps. I am aware I am taking this too far...!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Jbell - you said my wheels were 8 and not 7.5 although above code suggests the opposite. Perhaps someone has retro fitted the RS2s it's currently wearing. No way of knowing what that CT5 stands for wheel wise unless someone on here (GEM perhaps) knows it had RS2s from standard and has a different code.


I was told the BBS was an 8" wide wheel, the OEM V6 6 spoke (As on Marco's car) is definately 7.5" wide.

Your car will be on the standard V6 springs, there was no option for any variation.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry mate for taking this thread off topic earlier..

I've just checked my service book and I have the same CT5, L88, UC0 codes listed in my book (although I don't have the added descriptions you have quoted, just the 3 figure codes)

Saj


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> Sorry mate for taking this thread off topic earlier..
> 
> I've just checked my service book and I have the same CT5, L88, UC0 codes listed in my book (although I don't have the added descriptions you have quoted, just the 3 figure codes)
> 
> Saj


Saj - wasn't having a go - just had some more info that's all so thought I'd update thread! The descriptions I put I've pasted from that website link. The codes were just a big block of 30 odd meaningless codes in relation to various options!

Looks like jbell right then unless Saj also had some higher springs&#8230;!

Marcus


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Looks like jbell right then unless Saj also had some higher springs&#8230;!


Saj went for the H&R Springs and Spacers from me


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Picking this back up again...

I've now been quoted £325, for a set of PI springs fitted to my car, with full laser alignment afterwards. Seems a half descent price given cost of labour.

Thing is, I know I could buy the PI springs for c.£110, hence that's looking like a £215 cost for labour. I've actually seen the eibachs for c.£170 online and have been quoted by vagcheck £200 for fitting service including the full laser alignment, hence £370 all in for what I thought would be better springs, plus I like the idea of using vagcheck for the work...

Personally I was set on the eibachs for the sole uneducated reason of having heard of them, and being more expensive they might be of superior quality. However, speaking to a contact he seems convinced that the majority of the springs would be manufactured in the same place and simply sold under different brand names, and was pretty sure that the PI and Eibachs are the same items.

Interesting to know peoples thoughts on this, as there seem to be very few people who have the PIs...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've decided, as MrHooky knows, that I am having Eibachs and 10mm spacers all round fitted to my V6 next week. I've been deliberating this for some time. I've been convincing myself it looked ok, it was ok, but not Great how a TT should look.

It will be interesting to hear responses from MrHooky's question re Pi. When I spoke with Andy at Awesome he said only Eibach have made springs specific for the V6 that lower it nicely but not too low bearing in mind the sump. I was advised against H&R. Awesome are good. Les, Tony Rigby and Yellow_TT have all be there and it is well recommended.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> I was advised against H&R.


Why, they are the best on the market and everyone I have supplied has raved about the improvement in ride and handling on a TT V6, whereas I there have been several instances of Eibach snapping!!!!!

10mm Spacer is not enough, with your wheels I would advise 20mm front and 25mm rear both in a bolt on type. The rear needs Spacing more than the front to give the effect the wheels are sitting the same distance out.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I mentioned the Eibach issue and talked it through with Awesome and forum members and the ones who responded were very happy. Gem is on Eibach and is pleased. I was asking for the suitability of the springs; I assume then as you are pushing H&R they do V6 specific springs?



> 10mm Spacer is not enough, with your wheels


I really didn't want spacers due to the nature of the wheel alignment with the bearings, bearing that in mind (no punn intended) with the drop I thought it would make the car look better. I don't want the fat look and saw a V6 in AbsoluTTe that was identical to mine and I was very happy with the look on Eibach and the 10mm spacers all round. 20 and 25mm is not for me.

The springs can't be vastly different; Mr Hookys point re the manufactuter of springs and whether or not they are made by same manufacturer and labelled up to fit the market.

There may have been instances of Eibach snapping, but I'm sure all springs are prone to this. There could have been a defect from the procuction that has been cleared.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> I mentioned the Eibach issue and talked it through with Awesome and forum members and the ones who responded were very happy. Gem is on Eibach and is pleased. I was asking for the suitability of the springs; I assume then as you are pushing H&R they do V6 specific springs?


H&R do not do a V6 specific Spring, I have questioned this and they have tried several Spring Rates on 4cyl and V6 models and the TT quattro spring is deemed to be the best for any model, Pm Saj or rballtt, both have had H&R from me and are more than happy with the improvement in the car overall.



Marco34 said:


> > 10mm Spacer is not enough, with your wheels
> 
> 
> I really didn't want spacers due to the nature of the wheel alignment with the bearings, bearing that in mind (no punn intended) with the drop I thought it would make the car look better. I don't want the fat look and saw a V6 in AbsoluTTe that was identical to mine and I was very happy with the look on Eibach and the 10mm spacers all round. 20 and 25mm is not for me.


Fair enough but I would advise 10mm front and 15mm rear then, the rear wheels do sit a long way into the arch and it will look that bit better.



Marco34 said:


> The springs can't be vastly different; Mr Hookys point re the manufactuter of springs and whether or not they are made by same manufacturer and labelled up to fit the market.
> 
> There may have been instances of Eibach snapping, but I'm sure all springs are prone to this. There could have been a defect from the procuction that has been cleared.


H&R do not make Springs for anyone else and there has never been an instance (that I know of) where one has snapped, Pi and Eibach may well be a generic Spring with a different sticker on, I have sold Pi in the past and don't like the product, there were too many problems with them


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Jbell - 'Best on the market' is quite a bold statement you are making. Also do remember that spacers is a matter of taste. I fully appreciate your recommendations and that they may look good. However, Marco clearly has considered his look and is happy with the 10mm. I'm considering nothing just yet, see how it looks dropped, then perhaps get spacers at a later date. There is no right and wrong answer here...

You have made this point that the eibachs seem to be snapping but there are numerous people with the Eibachs fitted to their cars who don't seem to have mentioned any such faults. I would be keen to hear from anyone who has had them snap, as other than that the Eibachs have been specifically designed for the V6 hence should suit the car well&#8230;

I'm just after a balanced argument really as there are plenty of other reputable suppliers out there...


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> I have sold Pi in the past and don't like the product, there were too many problems with them


What sort of problems were you having with these?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Jbell - 'Best on the market' is quite a bold statement you are making. Also do remember that spacers is a matter of taste. I fully appreciate your recommendations and that they may look good. However, Marco clearly has considered his look and is happy with the 10mm. I'm considering nothing just yet, see how it looks dropped, then perhaps get spacers at a later date. There is no right and wrong answer here...


H&R are second to none in the market, they pride themselves in the outstanding quality of their products. IMO (and I have sold many different brands) the H&R products are the best - I am speaking from 17 years experience of selling car accessories.

I appreciate everyone has different taste but I am advising from the 300+ pairs of H&R Spacers and 30+ sets of H&R lowering springs I have sold for TT's in the last 2 years and the feedback I have received, not to mention the ARB's, Adapter plates and coilovers.

Out of all these I have had 1 Spacer sent back that was replaced by H&R, who themselves were quite shocked and very apologetic and never a problem with any springs including 5 sets sold to replace Eibach.



MrHooky said:


> You have made this point that the eibachs seem to be snapping but there are numerous people with the Eibachs fitted to their cars who don't seem to have mentioned any such faults. I would be keen to hear from anyone who has had them snap, as other than that the Eibachs have been specifically designed for the V6 hence should suit the car well&#8230;
> 
> I'm just after a balanced argument really as there are plenty of other reputable suppliers out there...


Some have snapped not all, there are some very happy people riding on Eibach springs BUT i have never had anyone complain about the H&R.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I have sold Pi in the past and don't like the product, there were too many problems with them
> ...


I believe I said that

Pi are a mass market cheap spring, they have been prone to sagging and some have not even fitted properly


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Jbell thanks for the response. Understand where you're coming from and didn't know you'd supplied the other brands before - I just thought there was some heavy pushing of the H&R products!

I've obviously mentioned what I've been quoted and I don't think I'm going to go for PI based purely on the fact that I naively think if I pay more I will get the better quality item. Doesn't always stack up but you've got to think there's a reason for H&R being twice price of PI. If I'm honest I'd not heard of PI before researching this anyway which is a almost enough of a reason in itself.

Either way, it leaves me with either H&R or Eibach. Some more thinking time required...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Jbell thanks for the response. Understand where you're coming from and didn't know you'd supplied the other brands before - I just thought there was some heavy pushing of the H&R products!
> 
> I've obviously mentioned what I've been quoted and I don't think I'm going to go for PI based purely on the fact that I naively think if I pay more I will get the better quality item. Doesn't always stack up but you've got to think there's a reason for H&R being twice price of PI. If I'm honest I'd not heard of PI before researching this anyway which is a almost enough of a reason in itself.
> 
> Either way, it leaves me with either H&R or Eibach. Some more thinking time required...


You'll have to see how mine looks on Eibach next week.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> I've decided, as MrHooky knows, that I am having Eibachs and 10mm spacers all round fitted to my V6 next week. I've been deliberating this for some time. I've been convincing myself it looked ok, it was ok, but not Great how a TT should look.


Marco, I run 20mm front and 25mm rear spacers and its a perfect fit with the V6 wheels.

I would not bother getting spacers if you are only getting 10mm ones (save your money) it won't look much different - all in my opinion only mate.

Saj


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Saj - thanks for your comments. I've seen cars that look vastly different and I don't want that look. I want to see some arch and not have the wheels butt up. My personal choice with that. I've seen the same car and colour with Eibachs and 10mm spacers, it will do for me. Apart from the look I'd not be too keen on a 25mm spacer for the bearing and suspensions sake.

I stil want some OEM look to the car rather than modified..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

This has been the most fascinating read in a while, timely with Santa around the corner.

Does anyone have pictures to show the car lowered 25mm or 30mm (V6 only pls), with either of the spacers to get an understanding of how the spacers make the car look.

I am interested in this as I wish to maintain current stock comfort level whilst not going too low that I will damage the car. John with his Black TT illustrated nicely how the car looked - be nice to see a profile from the back.

*Saj:* What has happend to your comfort level? Since the lowering. Can you show some pictures from the rear to front, a number of pictures to illustrate how the car sits. How is handling since? Any scraping issues on UK Speed bumps.

I noticed nobody mentioned *Apex Springs*, whilst a number of V6s may have these Springs. This was also the spring recommended by Storm Developments. Your thoughts please?

Thanks to UKRPG for highlighting this topic to me, I somehow missed it!!!

*JBell* please PM me prices to fit, location too. I will revert to the kind people who took care of the car already for guidance. I can appreciate a V6er wishing to really inform himself with knowledge. I know Awesome have a Rose Stainless Steel tie bar also recommended.

Many thanks.

Best seasonal wishes,

WallSt


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> This has been the most fascinating read in a while, timely with Santa around the corner.
> 
> Does anyone have pictures to show the car lowered 25mm or 30mm (V6 only pls), with either of the spacers to get an understanding of how the spacers make the car look.
> 
> ...


My TT has PI 25mm lowering springs all round and 20mm spaces on the rear and none on the front. This may give you an idea of the stance ive got. Also pic of springs and Milltek fitted, more pics and info in my garage.
































Steve. the pod is calling


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> *Saj:* What has happend to your comfort level? Since the lowering. Can you show some pictures from the rear to front, a number of pictures to illustrate how the car sits. How is handling since? Any scraping issues on UK Speed bumps.




























*Pics as requested Niaz  , lowered 25mm, spacers 20F 25R - wheels fit arch PERFECTLY now, flush with body, even gap all round arch *










*Rear shot*

Comfort level - not much change, a little harsher over pot holes but ok, my shocks have 50k miles on them so should be ok for now.
Handling - has improved drastically! I love it! Less body roll and just feels stiffer. I am sure the wider track/stance achieved by the spacers has improved handling too
Scraping - the plastic undertray catches on particular speedbumps / inclines - however driven carefully and slowly I have no problems. The front end/bumper can catch against kerbs when parking 'head on' to the kerb - so be aware of this! I think theses issues are minor compared to the benefit gained 

Saj


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

*Steve:* What a beautiful shiny pipe you have there, long and shiney!!!   Nice stainless, the Millitek must sound great. Thank you very much Steve for the pictures of your beautiful beast, cant wait to see it (I am in Lommel & Mol BE, free possibly 28 and 30 Dec if you are nearby).

I guess it is all personal choice as per Springs it is almost intuition and what we percieve best value, based on current owner feedback.

*Saj: * Thanks also. I like the way you ordered your thoughts to describe handling, comfort and so forth.



SAJ77 said:


> *Pics as requested Niaz  , lowered 25mm, spacers 20F 25R - wheels fit arch PERFECTLY now, flush with body, even gap all round arch *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have different Springs please try your best to evaluate stock vs the change in a similar format as Saj has done so. Saj's feedback is clearly positive, I like the way the car sits reminds me of my Porsche actually in terms of the rear view. Steve's stance I assume would be called fatboy or something, totally reminds me of my Porsche. I think I prefer Saj's.

The V6 is an educating process. Not only for advancing Power but for stability and handling. We have here a template for value based handling, without having to jump to coilovers, especially if owners do not go to track or drive like heat!

We need info on Apex, Eibach & we already have Saj on H&R & Steve on Pi (Steve please evaluate with the below noted template) this will then be a good basis for other owners in the future.

*Comfort level - *
*Handling - *
*Scraping -*

On another not: Steve, I think we need to do a before and after on the Schricks, I have a feeling you will beat me to it. At least I do everything in one hit, but that hit will take time and a return trip to England. You did the right thing with the GAIC remap for the DSG. DSG real power will only come from smart changes not just a remap like Turbo cars, it has to be cams and the manifold to catback. I figure min nearing 290, optimistic either of us hit 300! Fingers crossed.

Thanks Gents,

N

*One more thing....

I have winter alloys and tyres that are 18s, for summer a set of 19s with summer tyres. Any concievable problems with a setup: lowering 25mm, spacers F20, 25R?*


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Saj - thanks for the pics on this. Perfect looking ride height in my opinion. Going any lower would (like you've already mentioned) be too impractical, and not actually look as nice. I think you've got the perfect gap still above tyre which still makes it look OEM. Managed a scrap going over a bump to quickly this weekend with standard ride height so would have to be super careful with a 25mm drop.

I also think the spacers look good, and I'm sure a lot better than if you had nothing at all. Again, it's all personal, but I'm not as keen on the fact that from the rear you can see a lot of the tyre coming out of the side of the arch. Perhaps Marco's will keep this in, without the wheel looking lost in the wheelarch.

Like I said though, all personal opinion, and I think you're car looks massive improved compared to my 4x4 pics I started the thread with&#8230;!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im finishing work for Christams on the 23rd Dec and return on the 4th Jan back to Holland.
The Milltek is one of the best buys ive done but the price is not cheap but the change in sound combined with another fab choice is the induction method ive gone for.

*Comfort level *- no change
*Handling* - has improved but i still get body roll. Shocks are on the list to change somewhere along the line as they are only 5 years old but have lots of motorway miles on them. Ive had the powerflex bushes fitted and it has improved things but not enough to give me flat handling round bends, but this is a compromise as i dont want the ride to be to harsh. I may try to look at dampers that give me 10% ish improved rebound rate and i will need to find a suitable supplier. 
*Scraping* - never, too careful
but these babies hang a fraction lower..









*Spacers*
Saj has wider on the back as ive got 20s on and nothing on the front but i will be putting 20s back on the front for Santa.
I do have mudflaps on all 4 corners which may give a different look as saj has nowt. I may take these off for Santa as the only stripping mod i will do but i may just leave them on, who knows.

*Spoiler*
This is the best exterior mod ive done as it has transformed the car into a MK1.5. The TT looks a lot different without and looks more streamlined as Audi origonally designed it. I still have the counterweight fitted and ESP to keep the car in check. Yes if im doing ...mph the rear goes lighter but its not every day you do ...mph
Rear shot with no spoiler and flaps fitted with 20mm spacers on and of course debadged and dirty as hell...








*Shricks or Pipercross*
Another headache ive got. Lots of money or a bit cheaper.
Ive got the offer of a Pipercross supplied race head, ported,polished and fitted with titanium followers and springs to convert it to solid lifters and should be matched to the Pipercross cams. This option takes me to the magic number.

*Your spacers*
Try before you buy is the best bet but dont forget that if your rims are wider your spacers should be less.

Steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> I also think the spacers look good, and I'm sure a lot better than if you had nothing at all. Again, it's all personal, but I'm not as keen on the fact that from the rear you can see a lot of the tyre coming out of the side of the arch. Perhaps Marco's will keep this in, without the wheel looking lost in the wheelarch.


Cheers MrHooky 

I know what you mean about the 'tyre coming out of the side of the arch'. (although I've just went outside and looked at my car and I think that photo I posted it exaggerates the effect a little  )

I opted to use 25mm spacers to keep the tyre flush with the TOP OF THE WHEEL ARCH and the part where the tyre sticks out is where the bumper tapers off at an angle.

If you went for 20mm spacers the tyre would not stick out BUT then it would NOT be flush with the top half of the arch :?

Decisions, decisions? Hope that makes sense 

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > I also think the spacers look good, and I'm sure a lot better than if you had nothing at all. Again, it's all personal, but I'm not as keen on the fact that from the rear you can see a lot of the tyre coming out of the side of the arch. Perhaps Marco's will keep this in, without the wheel looking lost in the wheelarch.
> ...


fuss pot....and a skinny one at that. Bet your at your lowest fighting weight in years....lets check your weight out








Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

140kg? Big boy :wink: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> fuss pot....and a skinny one at that. Bet your at your lowest fighting weight in years....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer athletic rather than skinny!! :lol:

Thats not a bad guess Steve but I am about 147lbs and I have shaven legs....reduces drag :lol:

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > fuss pot....and a skinny one at that. Bet your at your lowest fighting weight in years....
> ...


Who said it was Kilos, i was only 0.5 pounds out then. 
If you take your spacers off it will be 30% less wider and will cut the drag down dramatically wide boy.
Dont know how Niaz can call my TT a fat boy and yours not. Maybe its the spoiler illusion thingy.
Got any mods planned between now and doomsday?

Steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Who said it was Kilos, i was only 0.5 pounds out then.
> If you take your spacers off it will be 30% less wider and will cut the drag down dramatically wide boy.
> Dont know how Niaz can call my TT a fat boy and yours not. Maybe its the spoiler illusion thingy.
> Got any mods planned between now and doomsday?
> ...


I think Niaz is referring to the spolier less look when he calls it fat boy.

No mods for me Steve, I've still got my list of things to do (Defcons/R32 arbs/Liquid TT) but they will have to wait.

I'm going to be ringing around for work next week, so hopefully will be offshore first 2 weeks of Jan - back in time for THE POD!!  The POD has taken priority over work!!! :lol:

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Who said it was Kilos, i was only 0.5 pounds out then.
> ...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Will have to see how mine compares tomorrow, as long as the snow doesn't cause an issue to that job being done. Got to get there yet! I'm going for 10mm all round. I believe the tyre should fit in the arch but not like OEM it's too far in. Lowered and with 10mm is my option. Certainly fron 10mm, if it's not enough I would go 15mm on the rear, but no more.

Saj - your car does look nice. I like the 3.2 wheels, and they look better when lowered. Looking forward to the handling change!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Will have to see how mine compares tomorrow, as long as the snow doesn't cause an issue to that job being done. Got to get there yet! I'm going for 10mm all round. I believe the tyre should fit in the arch but not like OEM it's too far in. Lowered and with 10mm is my option. Certainly fron 10mm, if it's not enough I would go 15mm on the rear, but no more.
> 
> Saj - your car does look nice. I like the 3.2 wheels, and they look better when lowered. Looking forward to the handling change!!!


Maybe Saj and i will see you at the Pod to see in the flesh and see the mods.
Steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> you could try MARSKE who are a Connoco agent for the NS and SNS platforms. Peter Southall.
> steve


Cheers Steve, I'll add that to my list of contacts 



Marco34 said:


> Saj - your car does look nice. I like the 3.2 wheels, and they look better when lowered. Looking forward to the handling change!!!


Thank you Marco. I have been keeping my eye out for some new wheels but nothing has taken my fancy ENOUGH to replace the V6 OEM ones. I think the 'monolithic' style spokes suit the TT perfectly 

The handling difference from stock is huge IMO.

Saj


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I disappear for a few moments and return to Weightwatchers not Spacers and Drop that Ass more Drop your Pants! Crikey! Steve you have too much time, did you do this at work, run to the gents and drop off the clothes with a camera. Very funny picture and comments to you both Steve and Saj!!! I can imagine Saj streamlining as we speak, himself not the car.

*Fatboy look: *Referring to the wide ass rears spaced out only, not the fronts, the lack of spoiler also helps that look.

*Steve: *Stick with what is known, Schricks if you can. Valves, retainers etc etc do need to be done. Please if you can, ask the company to do a test on emissions before and after. Will it still muster a pass. I think it should. It is power that is being added. Over riching is never good though so a remap is a necessity. Over riching is better than under fueling.

I have not gone as far as looking at rebound rates for suspensions or packages as my rears are showing only rust but it may be worthwhile then to replace them and the Springs at the same time. Might be a good idea to shop around I suppose.

Steve if you do go for either Pipercross or Schricks ensure the company you use has experience timeless that is with the engine and cars of either V6 TT or R32s. Take your time, first time it has to be perfect. No time for allowing someone to test out inexperienced mechanics.



stevecollier said:


> Im finishing work for Christams on the 23rd Dec and return on the 4th Jan back to Holland.
> The Milltek is one of the best buys ive done but the price is not cheap but the change in sound combined with another fab choice is the induction method ive gone for.
> 
> *Comfort level *- no change
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I am at work and getting paid for doing this, i switch to a work screen when there are lurkers about but a lot have gone back to their own countries.
The garage im using are a VAG indie and do a lot to A3s and Golfs. The TT is the same platform so a lot of their stuff is interchangeable ie manifolds which you cant get for a V6 TT and only authorised agents have the DSG GIAC software upgrades. They say i can do whatever i want as the V6 is bullet proof just depends how much i want to spend.
They have given me a Stage breakdown on what they offer from Stage 1 through to 5 which includes the SC from stage 4. If i get cams that will be stage 3 done. 4 includes headwork, fuelling and SC.
They are currently doing the Evo mags TT Veyron but picked on a poor example to mod.
Steve


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Thank you Marco. I have been keeping my eye out for some new wheels but nothing has taken my fancy ENOUGH to replace the V6 OEM ones. I think the 'monolithic' style spokes suit the TT perfectly





Marco34 said:


> Saj - your car does look nice. I like the 3.2 wheels, and they look better when lowered. Looking forward to the handling change!!!


Ahem - don't forget the OEM BBS RS2s! Although admittedly I could be a little biased here! And yes I do realise this pic makes even more of a case for getting it lowered - I think I could actually climb inside that gap...!!!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Ahem - don't forget the OEM BBS RS2s! Although admittedly I could be a little biased here! And yes I do realise this pic makes even more of a case for getting it lowered - I think I could actually climb inside that gap...!!!


There is a family of Ferrets living in the gap... :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

My TT has PI 25mm lowering springs all round and 20mm spaces on the rear and none on the front. This may give you an idea of the stance ive got. Also pic of springs and Milltek fitted, more pics and info in my garage.









Steve - My nickname for my car is "The Sieve" I think on the basis of the above photo yours should be "The Wheelbarrow" :lol: oh well when your DSG gives up on the strip you can push it up the strip ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> My TT has PI 25mm lowering springs all round and 20mm spaces on the rear and none on the front. This may give you an idea of the stance ive got. Also pic of springs and Milltek fitted, more pics and info in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant you keep up Charlie. ive now got the Milltek on....see








the pic youve got is a before change.
I think the barrow handles have been trimmed down for Santa, weight saving.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, I've had mine lowered today at Awesome. They fitted Eibach springs. The drop on the rear was 25mm but the front was only 18mm.  One car I read about dropped 30mm front and 27mm rear. I wonder why they vary so much!!!

I was billed for and wanted 10mm spacers allround. The technician gave me the bolts back but I didn't realise at the time there was only 10. With the car lowered I didn't notice there was no spacers on the front! I was more concerned with the back! I'm a bit miffed as it means I will have to go back. Hardley close to me!! I'm wondering now whether to go for 15mm on the back and have the rears put to the front! I think the extra cost for 15mm spacers should be covered by them not doing the job properly and the inconvenience, what do you think? or is that cheeky? :?

Very please with handling as Saj has said. Prob better when spacers are sorted. Not really pushed it yet due to the weather!!

So far very happy!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Steve represent the V6  .

I am having an interesting thing, most people dont believe the DSG can be tempered with ie Camshafts and so forth, followed by a SC. I have found now 3 shops with experienced mechanics who say yes it can reliably. Shame there is no good detailed write up. I guess you and I have to change that.

Very nice tail.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Steve represent the V6  .
> 
> I am having an interesting thing, most people dont believe the DSG can be tempered with ie Camshafts and so forth, followed by a SC. I have found now 3 shops with experienced mechanics who say yes it can reliably. Shame there is no good detailed write up. I guess you and I have to change that.
> 
> Very nice tail.


Time and money dont come easily. Heavy few weeks for me cash wise so im dipping out of the mods for a while...
yeah right...new bosch silver top S5005 to be fitted tomoz, 65UK delivered. Poss refit spacers on the front but not to sure. Illuminated 4 rings to poss fit but will see as i go with the less is more idea. Maybe i should clean the car from last weeks pics as i havnt done it yet as ive been in holland as usual. Proper pics of induction to be done once ive cleaned the engine bay. oh for a quiet weekend.
may do a vid of the induction noise and then Milltek notes.
steve


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Marco - give the guys the pleasure of your photography skills too...! It looks great


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Marco - give the guys the pleasure of your photography skills too...! It looks great


I would but I'm sured I've pasted pics before. I don't use photobucket! How do you get them on?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > Marco - give the guys the pleasure of your photography skills too...! It looks great
> ...


if your free tomoz i could come to yours to show you photobucket and see your stance. up to you PM me if its on
steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Steve but I'm in work tomorrow.. last day. That's if I get to work with all this snow! Perhaps over Christmas if you are about? Cheers
Marco


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> I would but I'm sured I've pasted pics before. I don't use photobucket! How do you get them on?


Click on the 'upload attachment' when you're adding to the thread, then choose your pic from there? I then stick them in line. Not used photobucket before although I am using a mac at mo so not sure if that makes things different?!

You're the one in IT!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Thanks Steve but I'm in work tomorrow.. last day. That's if I get to work with all this snow! Perhaps over Christmas if you are about? Cheers
> Marco


off till the 4th Jan. run out on the 28th if you can make it
steve


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Marco - hope you don't mind but I've done you the honours of the pre and post. Looks very very nice in my opinion. Something else looks different between the pics but not quite sure what it could be...

View attachment 1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MrHooky said:


> Something else looks different between the pics but not quite sure what it could be...
> 
> View attachment 1


It snowed :wink: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a problem at all Hooky!  That's great, in fact it shows the pre and post on screen so a comparison can be easily done.

Hopefully it will get some feedback! The colour looks different in the varying lights. I find red can vary a tremendous amount depending on the light.

Steve - Am I right in thinking you don't have spacers on the front but 20mm on the back? What width and offset are your alloys?

Due to Awesome not fitting the front spacers I'm going to have to go back so may have 10mm on the front but swap them rear to front and get 15mm on the back. I know it's only 5mm but 10mm made a big difference.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

The rear does look high in comparison! :? No idea it was so high compared to a drop! How could Audi think that was acceptable? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Stance is the same as mine, 20mm spacers on the back nowt on the front. Wheels are 8J and 35mm offset.
You up for a run out to Buxton for coffee on the 28th.
Where are you based? Im from Southport but live north Liverpool.
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Stance is the same as mine, 20mm spacers on the back nowt on the front. Wheels are 8J and 35mm offset.
> You up for a run out to Buxton for coffee on the 28th.
> Where are you based? Im from Southport but live north Liverpool.
> Steve


I didn't really fancy spacers so may well look at the car as it is... dropping does look better. I didn't even notice the front didn't have the 10mm on!!  If I could I'd rather run without so will look at car closer. I'll see Steve re Buxton, depends on friends and family if they can get to us. Hopefully snow will be gone.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> Well, I've had mine lowered today at Awesome. They fitted Eibach springs. The drop on the rear was 25mm but the front was only 18mm.  One car I read about dropped 30mm front and 27mm rear. I wonder why they vary so much!!!
> 
> I was billed for and wanted 10mm spacers allround. The technician gave me the bolts back but I didn't realise at the time there was only 10. With the car lowered I didn't notice there was no spacers on the front! I was more concerned with the back! I'm a bit miffed as it means I will have to go back. Hardley close to me!! I'm wondering now whether to go for 15mm on the back and have the rears put to the front! I think the extra cost for 15mm spacers should be covered by them not doing the job properly and the inconvenience, what do you think? or is that cheeky? :?
> 
> ...


The car looks great Marco! Once the springs settle it, it will lower a few more mm too...... 

Since they've messed up with the spacers, I would let the springs settle over the next week or so then get your tape measure out and then measure up from your wheel face to arch face and pick an appropriate sized spacer from your results. Otherwise I think you may end up keep changing the size of spacers until you are completely happy, wasting time and money :?

Saj


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great advice Saj and thanks for the kind words. Some folks at work don't get it but for me it's a plain as can be. I couldn't even tell about the spacers when the guy drove it in the workshop, it looked so good.

I measured the car pre and post and have lost 25mm off the rear and only 18mm on the front. Odd. I'll see how they settle down. The rear certainly needed a boost. It looks great now so won't be hastey. Not being a fan of spacers and way it up over the hols. :lol: I don't think they would have looked right with 10mm all round anyway. Old pics show the rear as needing the boost. At least not fitting the 10mm on the front I won't lose out should I go for 15mm rear. Certainly won't go any more, for my preference anyway; so I'll see if it 's worth it.

These car places should have some software where you can put the option on and see the look!!! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here are some more pics I've taken. Sorted photobucket. I was going to leave as is as I was not really after spacers plus I don't want to go to full with the arches. I am thinking now to go from 10mm rear to 15mm and to put those 10mm on the front. Any thoughts? Or even just have the 10mm put on the fronts and keep same front and rear. Please excuse the open garage pics. I didn't expect to post these, just quick photos.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Marco some good pics there, car looks great. You can see that currently the tyre is flush with the bodywork halfway up the tyre, but due to the bulge coming out in the wheelarch as the you move up the car, the wheel then sinks into the arch. I think another 5mm on back and putting 10mm on front would look good still. However, in my opinion, there is a fine line between looking nicely spaced and having too much tyre sticking out at the bottom, to make the top of the tyre flush at the top - if that makes sense!?

For me, it does look great as is. I think what you're proposing will also look good, and seeing as on your mind it will probably niggle until it gets done! I would go anymore than you're suggesting though...

Just off to use some my Xmas haul of car cleaning products. You should do the same looking at yours!

M


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

guys,
what's a pre-face lift springs?
Is it good (overall performance) to fit in a bilstein coilover, wheel spacers (for the QS wheels), but excluding rear adjustable arm?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Marco34 said:


>


Looking good Marco 8) I love Misano red!

Saj


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Saj. It's Misano red pearl for the V6. The pearl gives it a very nice finish, brighter than the misano red.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

8) Big up the V6 massive :lol: There has never been so many of us.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Marco some good pics there, car looks great. You can see that currently the tyre is flush with the bodywork halfway up the tyre, but due to the bulge coming out in the wheelarch as the you move up the car, the wheel then sinks into the arch. I think another 5mm on back and putting 10mm on front would look good still. However, in my opinion, there is a fine line between looking nicely spaced and having too much tyre sticking out at the bottom, to make the top of the tyre flush at the top - if that makes sense!?
> 
> For me, it does look great as is. I think what you're proposing will also look good, and seeing as on your mind it will probably niggle until it gets done! I would go anymore than you're suggesting though...
> 
> ...


Thanks Marcus. I've emailed you as I'm not sure what to do with these damn spacers! My questions may have been answered had they been installed.. still can't believe I missed it; perhaps due to the fact that it's not overly obvious it really needs them I missed it. Lowering it made such a big difference.

I'm with you on how it looks now. Not sure if the fronts needs 10mm or if the rears can take going wider???

M


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> 8) Big up the V6 massive :lol: There has never been so many of us.


So when's the new V6 coming Ell?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Bought it today!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> Bought it today!


Super!!! Colour? Style, modified or standard... Come on give us the details!!! :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

It is Avus silver with silver nappa! Will have gunmetal grey rs4 alloys and more to come, Pictures on sunday when it is clean .... Got some spending to do have a few mods to tick off the list


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


>


As you are not a huge fan of Spacers I would leave the front and put 15mm on the rear, the only argument for 20mm is they are cheaper by the time you have bought bolts for the 15mm


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Thanks Saj. It's Misano red pearl for the V6. The pearl gives it a very nice finish, brighter than the misano red.


All Misano is a Pearl finish


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

jbell said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Saj. It's Misano red pearl for the V6. The pearl gives it a very nice finish, brighter than the misano red.
> ...


I read that in a report on the V6. :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


My 225 S-Line is Misano pearl finish, I think someone has been telling you porkies


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My dirty V6 with 20mm spacers on the back and standard on the front, exhaust has been changed since this first pic








Even dirtier with 20mm spacers on front and back








































Sorry if its not too clear Marco but was a bit rushed for you.
Steve


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Steve - I presume your team dynamics wheels are the same size and offset as Marco's 7.5J 35mm offset?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> Steve - I presume your team dynamics wheels are the same size and offset as Marco's 7.5J 35mm offset?


I was told the OEM V6 wheels are 7.5x18" *ET32* not 35mm

Saj


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve - I presume your team dynamics wheels are the same size and offset as Marco's 7.5J 35mm offset?
> ...


Ah! I've been going off 35mm, you may well be right Saj.

Steve - the car is looking good.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> I was told the OEM V6 wheels are 7.5x18" ET32 not 35mm


Saj - do you know what the BBS RS2 wheels are? They are 8J I know for sure as read them at weekend, can't remember what offset they said on them. I'm guessing a 35...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > I was told the OEM V6 wheels are 7.5x18" ET32 not 35mm
> ...


They are ET33 from what I've read.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=113282&p=1201012&hilit=bbs+rs2#p1201012
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158347&p=1610210&hilit=bbs+rs2#p1610210

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > MrHooky said:
> ...


My wheels are 8J and 35mm offset and an 18" rim


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve,
Do you have a pic of ur TT from its backside? Wanna see how wide it can go with the spacer?
oh btw, did u put the adjustable tie rod?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

hali said:


> Steve,
> Do you have a pic of ur TT from its backside? Wanna see how wide it can go with the spacer?
> oh btw, did u put the adjustable tie rod?


Dont know if this is what you want to see..
























Mine is lowered 25mm all round and no adjustable arms or links have been fitted, geometry is just within spec.
Steve


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

it looks great on the 20mm spacer.
Thanks for the pic.
The rear does not seem to be angled inwards which doesn't require adjustable tie arms.
I wonder why my 18inch looks more angled inwards. For info, i'm using the QS wheels which I don't remember its offset :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

hali said:


> it looks great on the 20mm spacer.
> Thanks for the pic.
> The rear does not seem to be angled inwards which doesn't require adjustable tie arms.
> I wonder why my 18inch looks more angled inwards. For info, i'm using the QS wheels which I don't remember its offset :?


Its the lowering that affects the geometry, 25mm drop should be just within the limits of utilising the cars existing adjustments.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Steve my snowy friend, nice wheeeeeeeels and as always looks faster by the second..... 

Marco very sweet pics, snowed in...hopefully safe and snug...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Steve my snowy friend, nice wheeeeeeeels and as always looks faster by the second.....
> 
> Marco very sweet pics, snowed in...hopefully safe and snug...


Ive tried to keep busy whilst youve not been around..
windscreen
S5005, requires bracket mod to fit
painted front calipers
20mm front spacers
hoovered the boot out 

What have you been up to?
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

hali said:


> it looks great on the 20mm spacer.
> Thanks for the pic.
> The rear does not seem to be angled inwards which doesn't require adjustable tie arms.
> I wonder why my 18inch looks more angled inwards. For info, i'm using the QS wheels which I don't remember its offset :?


Well my Eibachs should have lowered it 25mm on the rear but I got 35mm and 25mm. One side is 10mm lower at the moment! I've spoken with Awesome who said they may settle down but 35mm is quite alot. Mine angle inwards too as you can see from previous post. Had the 4 wheel alignment done and ok!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Ive tried to keep busy whilst youve not been around..
> windscreen
> S5005, requires bracket mod to fit
> painted front calipers
> ...


I drove around Belgium, put on 2,800 kms approx, had an amazing time...drove through temps of -12C with no problems. Around 6 Cities and Eindhoven too in Holland (hated the place, too much traffic and the new roads are a pain in the backside!!!!)

What was up with your windscreen, a large fly?

Nice work, I really like the spacers, the painted calipers are nice too.. I have been busy since my return...got headhunted for 2 banks and a hedge fund...the latter being back in London (no thanks unless I can live in Geneva)... missing doing additional work on the TT like

Calipers to red
High temp spray on one part of the under chassis to prevent potential rust
I cant do the S5005 until I am over as I doubt I will find a supplier everything is impossible in wonderful Swiss cheese and choco land of snow and mountains...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Ive tried to keep busy whilst youve not been around..
> ...


New windscreen cos of too many stonechips, cost 65 UK and done in an hour.
S5005 requires mod to retaining bracket as new battery is shorter than origonal.

Hope the new job is good and it gives you more time of to enjoy life and the TT.
I would have liked to have done more driving but family held me back to drink lots of beer and dance the nights away.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> New windscreen cos of too many stonechips, cost 65 UK and done in an hour.
> S5005 requires mod to retaining bracket as new battery is shorter than origonal.
> 
> Hope the new job is good and it gives you more time of to enjoy life and the TT.
> ...


65 sterling, wow mate that is cheap... is that an insurance deal or just normal???? Hmm I have a few chips too boohoo...
This and the battery I will have to do and go to the places you went as the prices are too good....

Nothing wrong with drinking and dancing the season and festivities mate... Glad you enjoyed it.... You see you get to drive it a lot more than me... I hermit it in the caves below....and then out it springs... probably will not need servicing for 2 years lol!!!

Ciao ciao mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > New windscreen cos of too many stonechips, cost 65 UK and done in an hour.
> ...


65 sterling, wow mate that is cheap... is that an insurance deal or just normal???? Hmm I have a few chips too boohoo...
This and the battery I will have to do and go to the places you went as the prices are too good....

Nothing wrong with drinking and dancing the season and festivities mate... Glad you enjoyed it.... You see you get to drive it a lot more than me... I hermit it in the caves below....and then out it springs... probably will not need servicing for 2 years lol!!!

Windscreen was done under the insurance and all i have to pay is the excess on the policy.
The Batt was 56 UK i think, delivered anywhere mainland UK.
Servicing should be once a year or when service mileage is reached whichever comes first, i think, mine is due very soon but as im in Holland driving round in a Fiat Panda it can wait a little longer, would like to have got it done before Santa Pod but i dont think time will allow as the service dept at stealers is closed weekends. Keeping the FASH for the dashpod problems that may happen.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Servicing should be once a year or when service mileage is reached whichever comes first, i think, mine is due very soon but as im in Holland driving round in a Fiat Panda it can wait a little longer, would like to have got it done before Santa Pod but i dont think time will allow as the service dept at stealers is closed weekends. Keeping the FASH for the dashpod problems that may happen.
> Steve


I bet you miss driving the Panda on weekends back home   

As I do only motorway miles usually, albeit few over the whole year, I was told it could take the internal computer upto 2 years to tell me it needs a service... however I plan to just go it in advance as the cost to do it in the UK as a smudge much less...then here...

Hope you are ready to dig your car out from under the 30cm of snow recently in some areas wow!!! like when I was a kid in the UK in the 70s... we even had up to 3 to 4ft....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Servicing should be once a year or when service mileage is reached whichever comes first, i think, mine is due very soon but as im in Holland driving round in a Fiat Panda it can wait a little longer, would like to have got it done before Santa Pod but i dont think time will allow as the service dept at stealers is closed weekends. Keeping the FASH for the dashpod problems that may happen.
> ...


Im currently on the computer in Amsterdam airport looking at least 3 hours delay and the later Liverpool flight has been cancelled already so im keeping my fingers crossed. Snow and ice here but we just have to cope.
Snow is good if your an eskimo so you can build a house, a pain everywhere else apart from the piste.
My boss has asked me to go to the head office soon for a meeting in Baden so you never know i might be knocking on your door. Think its next month but nothing set in stone yet.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Im currently on the computer in Amsterdam airport looking at least 3 hours delay and the later Liverpool flight has been cancelled already so im keeping my fingers crossed. Snow and ice here but we just have to cope.
> Snow is good if your an eskimo so you can build a house, a pain everywhere else apart from the piste.
> My boss has asked me to go to the head office soon for a meeting in Baden so you never know i might be knocking on your door. Think its next month but nothing set in stone yet.
> Steve


Salut and Hoi

That means 2hrs left if all goes well for you!!

Cool let me know when you are in Geneva airport enroute to Badass baden! Will look after you and let you Ski and pull you with the TT!! LoL we have what looks like a bliizzard an heavy snow but not as bad as the UK still...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Im currently on the computer in Amsterdam airport looking at least 3 hours delay and the later Liverpool flight has been cancelled already so im keeping my fingers crossed. Snow and ice here but we just have to cope.
> ...


Made it back ok eventually, will let you know about going to head office.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Salut and Hoi
> 
> That means 2hrs left if all goes well for you!!
> 
> Cool let me know when you are in Geneva airport enroute to Badass baden! Will look after you and let you Ski and pull you with the TT!! LoL we have what looks like a bliizzard an heavy snow but not as bad as the UK still...


Made it back ok eventually, will let you know about going to head office.
Steve[/quote]

Hi Mate

Baden is near Zurich, so around 2.5hrs from me, 233kms from Geneve.


----------



## lopaka (Feb 3, 2011)

Will the H&R or eibach springs drop my 3.2 TT 8N S-line more or is it the same?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lopaka said:


> Will the H&R or eibach springs drop my 3.2 TT 8N S-line more or is it the same?


I think you can request the drop you want but you should really be thinking of coilies and you can adjust the height yourself.
Steve


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> lopaka said:
> 
> 
> > Will the H&R or eibach springs drop my 3.2 TT 8N S-line more or is it the same?
> ...


Depends on budget.

Coilovers are more like £1,000 wheras a set of springs are more like £200. Springs will give you marginally better handling and a better stance. Coilovers give you more adjustability and better handling again although it wasn't what I was after.

Eibachs did the job just fine for me&#8230;


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You can end up like tigger if your not careful.
Steve


----------



## lopaka (Feb 3, 2011)

H&R coils it is than after my Milltek cat back comes in. thanx again guys


----------



## MattyB (Jul 16, 2012)

Right then, just purchased my V6 with 18" BBS alloys.

Car needs to be lower and squatter.

What's the recommendation, H&R 30mm drop springs with 20mm spacers?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

MattyB said:


> Right then, just purchased my V6 with 18" BBS alloys.
> 
> Car needs to be lower and squatter.
> 
> ...


Adjustable coilovers
Steve


----------



## MattyB (Jul 16, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> MattyB said:
> 
> 
> > Right then, just purchased my V6 with 18" BBS alloys.
> ...


Let me rephrase that, what's the best option if I don't want to spend nearly 20% of the car's value on suspension?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MattyB said:


> Right then, just purchased my V6 with 18" BBS alloys.
> 
> Car needs to be lower and squatter.
> 
> ...


Here's a thread of mine with pics and your wheels.

Costs:
Eibachs 175
Spacers 145 ish (TPI kit)
Then the labour and a 4 wheel laser alignment on top...

viewtopic.php?t=196941

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattyB (Jul 16, 2012)

MrHooky said:


> MattyB said:
> 
> 
> > Right then, just purchased my V6 with 18" BBS alloys.
> ...


Ta, just saw that thread first and yeah, it's just right.

Funny, just showed the before and after pics to my wife and she said it looks exactly the same! I'm like, it's completely different!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MattyB said:


> Ta, just saw that thread first and yeah, it's just right.
> 
> Funny, just showed the before and after pics to my wife and she said it looks exactly the same! I'm like, it's completely different!


Ha ha, my wife was just the same. I'd always say the car needs lowering to which she thought I was being silly and it looked fine. So I just had it done anyway - still not sure she knows!


----------

